# Who Is Your Favourite Race?



## Firstborn (Jun 23, 2008)

Who Is Your Favourite Race?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Eldar, followed by Eldar.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nothing is more terrifying then the =I=

-Dirge


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Chaos Space Marines, followed by Imperial Guard, followed by Necrons.


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

i like the inquisition there one of the reasons i play 40k


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

chaos marines hands down, and to get into even more detail the Iron Warriors


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Death to the false Emperor!!!!!

CSM of course...followed by Taus


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

I do not like or feel any emotions, instead I mearly voted for the necrons, since why wouldnt anyone like necrons? (fluff wise they would be strongest, gameplay wise, not so much)


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i love the imperial guard, followed by the inquisitation, followed by the chaos space marines the best reason i love the guard is summary execution. "huh what." bam bam *guards men drops dead due to 2bullets in head*


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i like each and every army apart from chaos tau (i find it stupid) but atm i'm liking chaos the most.


----------



## Captan Somebody (Jun 1, 2008)

My favourite race would have to be the Tau followed by Space Marines.


----------



## SunTzuDiciple (May 9, 2008)

Weez da Orks an weez da bestest! Waaaaagh!!!:fuck:


----------



## Edzard (Jul 2, 2008)

Orks, because they are the only ones having FUN in this universe 

2nd Necrons, undead-zombie-terminator-robots.. need I say more?


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

It has to be Chaos monkey's. Innocent monkey's driven to worship Chaos.


----------



## Dvil (Apr 22, 2008)

You would have to win every single battle against the tyranids to wipe them out completely, and I don't think anyone has the numbers to do that.
Necrons could spoil their day, of course, but they don't really have any reason to, as the Tyranids seem to avoid them, from what I've heard.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

You're thinking of Orks - and even if you wiped them all out, you'd have to somehow get every single spore as well. With the 'Nids, though, you just need to take out the fleet, and even the higher organism (Zoanthropes, Tyrants et cetera) will be reduced to wandering around aimlessly and killing anthing that gets too close.

As an aside - Chaos Space Marines for the win! Renegades and Heretics come in at a close second, though.


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

go to go with the csm withe crons next and then the smurfs third


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Imperial Guard, theres nothing like a bunch of regular dudes with flashlights fighting things that go bump in the night.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Witch Hunters. I find the fluff extremely interesting, the imagery magnificent...and being Catholic, gotta stand up for the homeboys. 

:biggrin:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

Dark Eldar are the best

"We are not your worst nightmare, we are your every nightmare."


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

For me its got to be the Space Marines, Dark Angels in particular, followed by Chaos Space Marines then the Imperial Guard. That's not to say the other races suck........much lol!


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

Chaos all the way, technically were the only wild card out there in the galaxy. sure we're out to destroy the emporerer and his denyzens, doesn't mean we wont kill the rest of them. as far as i'm concerned necrons, ultramarines, dark eldar? bring it you'll all taste our bolter's ammo or our chain swords mighty killing blow!


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

Syko515 said:


> Chaos all the way, technically were the only wild card out there in the galaxy. sure we're out to destroy the emporerer and his denyzens, doesn't mean we wont kill the rest of them. as far as i'm concerned necrons, ultramarines, dark eldar? bring it you'll all taste our bolter's ammo or our chain swords mighty killing blow!


*The Shas walks up to you and offers you a nice warm cookie* "What you don't want it? Well....ok i guess." -BLAMBLAM- *The Shas puts down the plasma rifle and enjoys the cookie.* "Your loss buddy." :angel:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

dude chaos all the way guys. i mean come on how long have the traitor legions been around and kicking ass. you can say oh well they havent united since horus but every little action that abaddon has been taking leads one to notice that he is planning something BIG for the imperium. and as for you chryos


View attachment 1003



weep buddy cuz chaos marines number a lot more than the tau and unfortunately for your dudes we can kick ass at long range and close combat. tau dont have any close combat, and dont tell me a kroot can go up against a chaos marine cuz im sorry 99.9% of the people will realize the marine will win! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!

lmao all in good fun dude im just messing with you:biggrin:


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> dude chaos all the way guys. i mean come on how long have the traitor legions been around and kicking ass. you can say oh well they havent united since horus but every little action that abaddon has been taking leads one to notice that he is planning something BIG for the imperium. and as for you chryos
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003
> ...



Pokes you .....with a rail gun. *bloody mess* I don't NEED to close combat you! :taunt:

:grin:


Edit: Syko515 can tell you how THAT fight ends =D


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

*DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPOROR!!!!!!!! CSM all the way to be specific Emperor's Children then Tyranids*


----------



## Frizneak (Jul 15, 2008)

Da Green Skinz, Because deyz got da biggunz and lotz of um too! Followed by Blood Angels, then Daemon Hunters


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Iron Warriors+Tau=big crater and no Tau(read my thread in battle reports about my apocalypse game agaist a Tau player and some other races. i won...)
Emperor's Children+Tau=raped and dead Tau
World Eaters+Tau=Tau body parts all over the place
Death Gaurd+Tau=rotting Tau corpses
Thousand Sons+Tau=dead Tau with extra limbs


we dont need to close combat tau either but what will we tell our daemons that we cant teleport them into your midst and let them slaughter you until the chaos dread and berserkers get there to finish off the scraps. OR if its the Iron Warriors we can just pound you into oblivion with our Titans and big guns! or we could use cultists as meat shields to distract while our marines get into cc range either way a force is going to get you you just have to decide which, crazed cultists or even crazier marines? Take you plastic railguns and make yourself useful by killing some nids or orkz and then come talk to us when we are standing on the ashes of the imperium! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


p.s.
all in good humor chryos


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

space marines alllll ddddaaaaaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Hammer Of The Emperor To Crush All Aliens, Mutants And Heretics


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It had to be Dark Eldar, can't play 'em but I love the sadism


----------



## TvishBobpants (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark Eldar because their kinky little bastards, and regular Eldar because they're so pretentious, but I like them both about equally.


----------



## TvishBobpants (Jul 16, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> dude chaos all the way guys. i mean come on how long have the traitor legions been around and kicking ass. you can say oh well they havent united since horus but every little action that abaddon has been taking leads one to notice that he is planning something BIG for the imperium. and as for you chryos
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003
> ...


The Eldar as a whole have been around sooooooo much longer, they were around since way before humans even had space flight. (hence why they are so pretentious) If the Eldar corsaire fleets, plus dark Eldar, plus regular Eldar,AND THEN all the Harlequin attacked the Chaos outside the warp on some big planet Eldar would kick Chaos ass.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

well we all know that that will never happen so i really dont believe we have anything to worry about know do we? and thats OUTSIDE the eye of terror on some forgotten backwater planet. the eldar can easily be beaten by a legion of chaos just read the horus heresy fluff and fluff on the great crusade. humanity had conquered the galaxy and because of who? space marine legions. does the imperium still have space marine legions? no. does chaos? yes. enough said


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Iron Warriors+Tau=big crater and no Tau(read my thread in battle reports about my apocalypse game agaist a Tau player and some other races. i won...)
> Emperor's Children+Tau=raped and dead Tau
> World Eaters+Tau=Tau body parts all over the place
> Death Gaurd+Tau=rotting Tau corpses
> Thousand Sons+Tau=dead Tau with extra limbs


:spiteful: *cracks knuckles* I don't know what sort of piss poor cadre you've been facing...but pray you never get a load 'o the Void Storm Cadre of the Perdus rift interdiction fleet. I EAT CHAOS MARINES FOR BREAKFAST AND SHIT PONIES!.....THAT'S RIGHT! PONIES!!! WITH RIBBONS! :wild:


(Hehe, ever wish people were closer so you COULD actually play them? :grin: )


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Imperial Guard, although the Inquisition are up there as well - both are attractive for completely different reasons.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Iron Warriors+Tau=big crater and no Iron warrios
> Emperor's Children+Tau= pleasuring them with head hots
> World Eaters+Tau= Fun for the Kroot
> Death Gaurd+Tau= Pine o'clean played on corpses my drones
> Thousand Sons+Tau= no more ghosts


Ahhh, the powers of editing quotes.

Tau all the way.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Has to be *Tau*
Chryos and shas'o'kai hae got it right.
(it's my opinion that just as soon as eldar are forced to join with the rapidly-expanding tau empire to stay alive and not get owned by railguns that they will combine their technology and take over the known universe. And pack all the orks into a spaceship and send them off to fight chaos whilst the tau beat up the 'nids - GO TAU)


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

you've got your conquest plan set up dontcha? My army is a secret organisation set up after Farsight broke off from the Empire. Its the Tau 'inqustion' in a sense


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

My Tau Cadre is attatched to the fleet that patrols the Perdus rift. The Ke'lshan sept warriors are cynical and wary, they do not suffer xenos species to fight amongst them and will not employ any Kroot or Vespid. They fight that which emerges from the warp rift they patrol and will put down any emerging hostile contacts with swift violent authority. They DESTROY chaos! :threaten:


Heh TAU FTW!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

> *cracks knuckles* I don't know what sort of piss poor cadre you've been facing...but pray you never get a load 'o the Void Storm Cadre of the Perdus rift interdiction fleet. I EAT CHAOS MARINES FOR BREAKFAST AND SHIT PONIES!.....THAT'S RIGHT! PONIES!!! WITH RIBBONS!


please im not intimidated at all. my Iron Warriors grand company will pound you to the ground and then rape whats left of your Void Storm Cadre and leave them to the warp. i have yet to lose to a tau player and more than one of them has said they eat chaos for breakfast, i dont know about shitting ponies lol, and they have felt the cold hard muzzle of a bolter up their arses if they hadnt had a hard enough beating from my big guns. i dont need to worry about the tau cuz in the long run chaos will win its just a matter of time. my Iron Warriors are a wall that cannot be breached, an unstoppable juggernaut that rolls over and destroys all in their path, the meager tau are no exception.


----------



## Fhadhq (Jun 12, 2008)

Tau FTW ?:biggrin::laugh: only in your dreams!Don't believe the etherals.

Chaos,the :scare: guys that fled into the eye of "terror" :taunt:
Who follows a first captain,unable to rescue his primarch? 

The Obvious winner is the Imperial Guard.:ireful2:
None shall stand against their multipurpose Lasguns!
:good:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It has to be the Space Marines for the fluff.

What other race are racist, over-patiotic, violent, merciless, xenophobic and cruel while STILL being the 'good' guys? :crazy:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hey did any of the loyalist marines save their primarchs? no, so shut up! lol sanguinius is dead and so are guilliman, and dorn. the rest just decided to ditch the imperium in its time of need. abaddon didnt have to save horus, he was down assualting terra while horus was up in is ship. its like that qoute, "Horus was weak, Horus was a fool. He had the entire galaxy in his hands and he let it slip away." -Abaddon the Despoiler. and yes it is called the Eye of Terror. lets see your sorry ass guardsmen and space marines survive in there and be able to stay sane or alive. i think not. face it chaos is the best and always will be the best race/army in the 40k universe. besides with the next black crusade cadia will fall and the chaos legions will rampage throughout the imperium and eventually get to terra and finally kill the emperor. i will admit chaos can be a bit cocky at times, its our only downside:biggrin:.


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

post Legion, i'd say Alpha Legion. because thinking so big that the dead of humanity as a whole is just a besides to your goal makes you totally bad-ass.


----------



## GrimKnar (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm all about the SPACE WOLVES their lore, fluff, design.... and then I would have to say it is fun to play the IG win or lose...they are just crazy...hhahahaha


----------



## MindFreaky (Jan 24, 2008)

All glory to the Dark Gods!!!! 

Followed by Dark Eldar and then Necrons.

So I Like the treasonous, the Sadistic and the Soulless, Now then, where did i put my straight jacket :laugh:

Oh, and personally I dislike Tau immensely, not the players just the crazy aliens (and their stupid Railguns :ireful2


----------



## Marcus Antonius Primus (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess the real question is "what is your favourite faction" cause the deamonhunters are not a race and the Tau Empire is comprised of several races. 

My favourite faction is the Titan Legion of the Legio Ignatus (presented in Titan Legions army list for Epic). Titan Legions are backed by Houses of Knights (just like the Tau Empire uses Kroots and others) and with the House Hyperion you have one of the coolest looking army. 

I liked the Squats too, it's a shame they were simply removed of the game. I can't say I like the newest factions that much. The Grey Knights are the only exception. The Sisters of Battle lack of charism, can't say I care for the Necrons too. The Tau would be perfect without these Kroots and others and the Dark Eldars do have some potential but are underexploited (I wonder how a Voivod Titan may look  ).


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I vote necrons :angel: for race

As far as my favorite faction, I've always liked the Deathwing, but Armored Company has certain attractions as well


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Bring me another play thing, this one seems to have broken.... hahahahaha The Dark Eldar


----------



## T.R.get (Jul 16, 2008)

i do find it funny how no one seems to think daemons are their favorite.


----------



## Kudzu (Jul 20, 2008)

Fluff wise I'd have to say Eldar followed closely by Nids.

Eldar have the absolute best quotes, each one rubs in the fact that every other race is just an insignificant child by comparison. They may be arrogant but they can also back it up.

Tyranids, on the other hand, are just absolutely horrifying. Not only do they kill you, but they take everyone and everything you have ever known, break it down, and use it to do the same to the next planet, and the next, and the next. Chaos likes to think they know what corruption means, but they're amateurs next to these guys.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

still nothing can beat the imperial guard. there is something about serious retina damage that amazes me. not to mention all there tanks thousands of them also the number of troops you can field in a 1000 point of army


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

The forces of chaos, including chaos daemons:victory: then tyranids. I like bad guys, really bad guys and yes i like necrons


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dark Eldar Ftw!


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Inquisition, by a country mile, purely because of Eisenhorn


----------



## Marcus Antonius Primus (Jul 22, 2008)

The Inquisition too, I'm rediscovering Warhammer 40,000 after more than 10 years without it and the inquisition is one of the most interesting faction by far.


----------

